# HollowBeadRanch



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Has anyone talked to her or know why she hasnt been on???


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I just do not think this is her main forum. Could be wrong though.... :scratch:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I had seen where she was selling off the majority of her goats due to wanting to start a family...I hope she is blessed soon as I know the heart ache too well of waiting and waiting.....I'm pretty sure Brandy posted a herd reduction in the "goats" for sale forum.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Brandi spends most of her time on http://www.goattalk.freeforums.org you can check up with her there


----------

